# Are you looking for clothing suppliers from china and bangladesh ?



## hossain (Jan 6, 2016)

Dear Sir/Madam, 

I here would like to introduce our company AK CLOTHING LTD is as an well reputed buying/trading house based on our own sweater manufacturing unit with width range of design/production facilities in both Bangladesh & China from last 15 years. We producing & exporting ourselves listed garments as under :

Sweater :--- Pullover, Cardigan, Vest, Scarf set sweater, Bag set sweater, Poncho, Hand crochet sweater, Jacquard sweater etc..etc.Knitwear :--- T-shirt basic & fashion, Polo shirts stripe & solid, Tank Tops, Underwear, Bra, Linen dresses, Night wear, Polar fleece etc.

Woven :-- Few of woven items like :--- Shirt : Men’s, Women and kids shirt, Pant : Basic 5 pocket, cargo pant, Bermuda, shorts etc.

At this stage we have total 20 staff including Q.C’s, Merchandisers and technician. Our organisation is completely run by highly qualified, experienced, professional management and staff. Most of the person have been involved in the trade from last 10-20 years and during this period worked smoothly and maintain excellent business relationships with many good companies all over the world. Our company can give the guarantee about the best quality, service, professionalism and responsibility to your buyers. We work with major wholesaler/retailer in the Australia & European market and supply them 4 million products to them annually.

Please see bellow as whom we are working with at present: 

- Wal-Mart (USA/Canada & Mexico) 
- Caroline Morgan (Australia) 
- Indigo (Poland) 
- JBS Wear (Australia) 
- Ice Design (Australia) 
- New MP Fashion (USA) 

The AK Clothing only use utilise factories that achieve certain levels of compliance. Under our disposal there are number of sweater factories in Bangladesh as whom doing our production under different respective customer's compliance like: JC. Benchmark Standard (SA8000) Penny, Wal-Mart, Bernette textiles, H&M, Sears, K-Mart, Kohl’s, BHs, Tesco, Marks & Spencer VF Corporation, Li & Fung as well as WARP, BSCI, SGS, ITS, BV etc. I shall do my best to assist you in whatever capacity you might require in future.


Amzad Hossain
Managing Director |AK Clothing Ltd | Bright Connection Ltd 
广州越秀区解放北路801号桂冠大厦1005 Room 1005-1006(10th flr)801 Guiguan Bldg. Jiefang Bei Road, Yue Xiu Distr. Guangzhou, China. 
Cell : +86 15521252641 | WE CHAT : Hossain-88 | Skype: China.Hossain

AK CLOTHING LTD|Plot – 26, Road - 06, Sector - 09, Uttara, Dhaka - 1230, Bangladesh. Cell : + 880 1755659548 |


----------

